# Making your own Mascara?



## hhalliburton (Jun 3, 2007)

First off, I did do a search for mascara and I went over a LOT of posts and didn't see anything.

So..Does anyone make their own? I saw a lot of threads on all the different brands but I would like to try my hand at making it. Any Suggestions?






Thanks,

Heidi


----------



## Bubblesinc (Jun 3, 2007)

That would be really kewl as throwing them away every 3 months becomes costly esp if you have like me a few on the go at once


----------



## princessmich (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hhalliburton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First off, I did do a search for mascara and I went over a LOT of posts and didn't see anything. 
So..Does anyone make their own? I saw a lot of threads on all the different brands but I would like to try my hand at making it. Any Suggestions?





Thanks,

Heidi

Heidi,

Check out this link



Create Your Own Cosmetics, Toiletries, Personal Care Products


----------



## Lia (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think there's a lot of topics because making mascara is quite more complex than other kinds of makeup


----------



## cluelessblonde (Jun 3, 2007)

Never heard of someone making your own mascara though... Love to try it too but it would have to be really really safe because its so close to your eyes


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 3, 2007)

I actually found that site. But I'm not really sure about all of the ingredients. They are;

This is the only thing I have found;

Phase A For 100g

Distilled Water 68.4 g / 2.4 oz

Xanthan Gum 0.2 g / 1/8 tsp

Provitamin B5 0.5 g / 12 drops

Sorbitol or Glycerin 2 g / 1 tsp

Gum Arabic 2 g / 1 tsp

Phase B

Stearic Acid 5 g / 0.2 oz

Candelilla Wax 1.5 g / 3/4 tsp

Ceteareth-20 1.7 g / 3/4 tsp

Bees Wax 4.5 g / 0.2 oz

Carnauba Wax 2.7 g / 0.1 oz

Phase C

Iron Oxide Black 10 g / 0.35 oz

Dimethicone 0.5 g / 1/4 tsp

Phase D

Paraben-DU 1 g / 22 drops


----------



## princessmich (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not so keen on all those complex chemical ingredients. I'm sure there must be a recipe with more "natural" ingredients. I'll keep searching


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 3, 2007)

The problem with making mascara is that it's usually a cream so it will need preservatives in to prevent bacterial growth.


----------



## Thais (Jun 3, 2007)

I shouldnt be easy to make... especially something that is safe for the eye area...


----------



## starkraving (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi

I make most of my own cosmetics, and skin care stuff, but mascara is where I draw the line. It's not the ingredients or the techniques involved- it's the fear of making an un-godly mess.

In order to make a mascara you have to make an emulsion of oil and water- it's pretty easy to do if you have a stick blender- but when you're done imagine the bowl, the blender, and your hands completey covered in mascara- and then having to clean it off sharp blender blades.

I would gladly pay someone $10 for a tube of mascara in order to avoid that mess.

I'd rather stick to lip gloss.

Good luck!


----------



## sgoofi (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm an African-American female and I actually don't use mascara. I use castor oil. I have a bottle of castor oil and an old mascara wand that I dip into the bottle every morning. Then, use an eyelash curler. It provides shine and, for those looking for longer lashes, it actually helps the hair grow.

Look it up.

But it depends on what you're looking for out of your mascara. I only want some sheen on my lashes to bring attention to my eyes. You may want something different.


----------



## semantje (Jun 4, 2007)

would be to much trouble for me


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 4, 2007)

Never heard of someone making mascara at home...


----------



## CubNan (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this would be a really hard one...


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 4, 2007)

If someone makes one that works and safe and let me know.I wanna try it.


----------



## giraffeyy (Jun 5, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't even know you could do that!

but i could probably imagine it's probably harder than most other types of like, "visible applied" types of makeup? i.e. eyeliner, etc.

interesting. i'd like to try it, but i'm afraid i'd do something stupid and give myself eye problems.


----------



## gr8ce (Jun 5, 2007)

i hear some use black mineral eye shadow and aloe vera mixed in a paste

i'd never try it myself...seems so risky to mess around with the eye area


----------



## zarine (Jun 5, 2007)

Some of the girls on here press their own eyeshadow pigments out of loose minerals. Maybe it would be possible to make a cake mascara using this technique that could be moistened with a pigment sealant or water then applied with a spoolie brush. The advantage of this is that it would bypass the need to use chemical preservatives and would reduce mess.


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 5, 2007)

never thought of it


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I'm happy paying someone else to do it after reading these comments.. it sounds like hard work and alot of mess, LOL. It's interesting, I had no idea how to make it before, it's fun to know facts like that!


----------



## liznewark (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm interested in making a preservative free cake mascara. Any suggestions?


----------



## SalJ (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *liznewark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm interested in making a preservative free cake mascara. Any suggestions? Not sure if that'd work, you'd have to make sure there was no water in it, might be too heavy for lashes!
I've made my own mascara before, it's not that difficult really but it does take a lot of work and you have be so careful to heat and hold the water to eliminate bugs and use enough preservative. You just basically make a cream then add black oxide. Getting it into the tube was a bit messy but syringes are the way to go.

What I didn't like was that it just coloured the lashes, no good for lifting or making the lashes fuller. I keep meaning to do a bit of research and have another go.

If i can find it, I'll put some on one eye and my No.7 on the other and take a pic. I may have binned it!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sgoofi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm an African-American female and I actually don't use mascara. I use castor oil. I have a bottle of castor oil and an old mascara wand that I dip into the bottle every morning. Then, use an eyelash curler. It provides shine and, for those looking for longer lashes, it actually helps the hair grow. Look it up.

But it depends on what you're looking for out of your mascara. I only want some sheen on my lashes to bring attention to my eyes. You may want something different.

Wish I could do this... but my lashes are blonde, blonde, blonde. I definitely need the coloring, lol!


Originally Posted by *gr8ce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hear some use black mineral eye shadow and aloe vera mixed in a paste Originally Posted by *zarine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some of the girls on here press their own eyeshadow pigments out of loose minerals. Maybe it would be possible to make a cake mascara using this technique that could be moistened with a pigment sealant or water then applied with a spoolie brush. The advantage of this is that it would bypass the need to use chemical preservatives and would reduce mess. Huh! Never would've thought of either of these techniques. Pretty neat ideas!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 8, 2007)

i never heard bout this but id luv to try cuz im a mascara junkie






id give it a shot if there was sum super easy way to do it..


----------



## magosienne (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sgoofi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm an African-American female and I actually don't use mascara. I use castor oil. I have a bottle of castor oil and an old mascara wand that I dip into the bottle every morning. Then, use an eyelash curler. It provides shine and, for those looking for longer lashes, it actually helps the hair grow. Look it up.

But it depends on what you're looking for out of your mascara. I only want some sheen on my lashes to bring attention to my eyes. You may want something different.

i've just spotted my fave online store also sells pots and such for homemade cosmetics, including a set for homemade mascaras. and i was just thinking i could use a bottle and fill it in with some castor oil.but i'm also looking for more color, so i'll probably stick to sephora when it comes to mascara. besides, i wanna try the diorshow so badly !!


----------



## weavee (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds like it would take lots of time. I buy cake mascara anyway by Le femme (never have to throw it out as it doesn't dry up/flake etc) it is great &amp; lasts 4 ages. I think it would b really messy tomake it myself &amp; if u buy it in the cake form anyway it works out heaps cheaper.


----------



## liznewark (Jul 10, 2007)

The reason I wanted a cake mascara that I made was bcuz I was hoping to avoid the ingredients that dry out lashes. I've heard on many occassions that daily use of mascara may lead to dry lashes and I would like to avoid that.


----------



## weavee (Jul 10, 2007)

Haven't heard that b4 re; mascara drying out lashes. I wear mascara every day too &amp; haven't had any probs but when I put eyecream on I always use what is left on my fingers on lashes not sure if this helps w moisture or not.

Found this has a very basic recipe and then suggests other additional things you can add in/leave out (eg preservatives etc see link below), hope it helps! Also found free heaps of free recipies incl black mascara, def worth a look. Somerset

Natural Look Black Mascara ;

Phase A

Weight %

For 100 g / 3.6 oz

Distilled Water 68.4 % 68.4 g / 2.4 oz

Xanthan Gum 0.2 % 0.2 g / 1/8 tsp

Provitamin B5 0.5 % 0.5 g / 12 drops

Sorbitol or Glycerin 2 % 2 g / 1 tsp

Gum Arabic 2 % 2 g / 1 tsp

Phase B

Stearic Acid 5 % 5 g / 0.2 oz

Candelilla Wax 1.5 % 1.5 g / 3/4 tsp

Ceteareth-20 1.7 % 1.7 g / 3/4 tsp

Bees Wax 4.5 % 4.5 g / 0.2 oz

Carnauba Wax 2.7 % 2.7 g / 0.1 oz

Phase C

Iron Oxide Black 10 % 10 g / 0.35 oz

Dimethicone 0.5 % 0.5 g / 1/4 tsp

Phase D

Paraben-DU 1 % 1 g / 22 drops

Method

Add phase A into a disinfected glass beaker and mix well until everything is dissolved. Add phase B into another disinfected glass beaker and heat to 167oF/75oC. Mix phase C well with mortar and pestle. When phase B is melted add phase C and stir until the pigment is well dispersed. Heat phase A to the same temperature as phase B. Add the hot phase A slowly while stirring to hot phase B maintaining a temperature of 158F/70oC until the two ingredients are fully mixed, this takes a few minutes. Later when the temperature has dropped below 140F/60oC add phase D and stir. While still hot and liquid fill into mascara containers by using a pipette.

Properties

Mascara that defines lashes without build-up, touch proof. Needs to dry a minute after application.

Order Ingredients

To order ingredients click on the desired item to get directly to the corresponding product page.

Somerset


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 14, 2007)

Wooo all that sounds so complicated &amp; messy Im glad I can buy my 10$ mascara at the store now kind of grateful now





While I wouldnt attempt makin my own mascara from scratch because it sounds so messy &amp; complicated, I have for the longest time and still want to try makin colored mascara. It sounds pretty easy especially if you get the lashes mixing medium from MAC, mix with some pigments, get a clean mascara wand and maybe then you get fabolous colored lashes. I havent tried it but Ive heard it works...


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I make makeup for a living, and I've made many mascaras in the lab. It is one of the most messy types of products to make. The formulas and procedures posted are very old fashioned traditional oil in water mascaras. You'll need a heat source (careful of the stove, waxes can burn easily....which creates balck smoke and an awful odor). You'll also need a homogenizer to disperse the pigment for even application....you can get a hand homogenizer at Bed Bath and Beyond, or try to search online for one....you'll need pretty high shear to disperse the pigment. It doesn't say to use one but I've never heard of just mixing in the black iron oxide without milling it with either a colloid mill or a high shear homogenizer. 
You can emulsify by just stirring quickly, or you can use the hand homogenizer to get a tighter emulsion.

Preservatives are a must. Mascara's shelf life after opening is only three months, since you inoculate it with bacteria every time you use it. If you don't like parabens there are glycols that are antimicrobial, like pentylene glycol, caprylyl glycol, or 1,2 hexanediol......

I'd think it's more trouble than it's worth to make it at home. It only costs like 10$, you'll spend a lot more trying to make it at home.

If you do try to make it, syringes are great for filling tubes, and you'll need to find a great brush.....the brush is what makes the mascara....so you'll need to experiment with brushes.

Thanks for that, Labrat81!
I make my own mineral makeup which is essentially mixing dry powders, and that's as far as I go. I draw the line at making products that contain oils or waxes and involve heat. W-A-Y too complicated for me!


----------



## missme (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've just spotted my fave online store also sells pots and such for homemade cosmetics, including a set for homemade mascaras. and i was just thinking i could use a bottle and fill it in with some castor oil.but i'm also looking for more color, so i'll probably stick to sephora when it comes to mascara. besides, i wanna try the diorshow so badly !!

I've been using diorshow for a while and absolutely love it! would def recommend for us lazy peeps who don't wanna make our own mascara


----------



## simplyxkelly (Jul 30, 2007)

i never heard of making mascara at home either...


----------



## hiimsmart (May 21, 2012)

Get some black eyeshadow and mix it with petrolum jelly. This will create organic mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2012)

> Get some black eyeshadow and mix it with petrolum jelly. This will create organic mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Except Vaseline never dries so you'll find your eyes looking really black by the end of the day. Messy messy ...petroleum jelly is not organic in any way as defined by its name - petroleum.


----------



## Cookiee (Sep 27, 2012)

1. An old tube of mascara that you donâ€™t use anymore

2. Activated charcoal capsules or black eye shadow

3. Aloe Vera gel

4. Vaseline

5. Some kind of cup to mix them in

6. A spoon

7. Cold Cream (optional) 

This by so far is the best recipe I have found. Actually it turned out fab. The darkness of the mascara depends on the amount of black eye shadow or charcoal. I used black eye shadow. For Vaseline you just need 1 teaspoon. The rest is up to you to experiment how thick or thin you want the mixture to be and/or how dark.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cookiee (Sep 27, 2012)

The problem if using caster oil is that it breaks up the eye shadow particles or pigments after a while, which makes all the effort put in to waste. But if it works for you then good. Also keep in mind that different mixtures or substances react different on individuals.


----------



## thebluebanana (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi. Here is the recipe I use to make mascara.

As much petroleum jelly as you want mascara (vaseline)

A combination of blue black and brown eyeshadow.

get a bobby pin and scrape off the eyeshadow. You dont need much.

Mix it up. Dont be tempted to add more eyeshadow until you are sure that it is fully mixed up.

It really works trust me.


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have tried a cake mascara once that I got on etsy. seems like that would be easier to make than the other kind of mascara. however, it smudged on me real bad. I have a lot of problems with most mascaras smudging on me to begin with, so making my own is not for me. Because when I think about how many different mascaras I have bought and hated, that must mean I would have to experiment a LOT when making my own to get the formula the way I like, and may never have success, and who knows how much I'd end up spending on all the ingredients at that point. I do make my own minerals makeup though, and press it.


----------



## Snuffalump (Jan 10, 2013)

I hope this helps :

*[SIZE=medium]What youâ€™ll need:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]First, measure the volume of your mascara tube by filling it full of water and emptying it into a dish. 2/3 of that amount is what your tube wil hold well. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]So, that's how much coconut oil you'll want to pour into a dish. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Break open an activated charcoal capsule and mix it into the coconut oil with a paintbrush. Keep adding charcoal until the mascara is your perfect shade. Keep in mind that once it's black, if you keep adding, your mascara will turn gritty.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Keep mixing, until you're happy with the texture.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pour into a small plastic bag, pushing the mixture down to one corner. Then cut a very small hole in the opposite corner of the bag.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Fold the corner with the cut whole until you have a small tip that you can push into the empty mascara tube. Make sure the tip goes far enough into the tube or youâ€™ll have a big mess on your hands![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Keep the small-hole-end securely in the tube. Begin pressing the mascara mixture toward the tube. Donâ€™t move too quickly or it will come out and youâ€™ll have mess to deal with. (I highly recommend doing this with a paper towel or napkin underneath.) Keep moving the mixture into the tube until itâ€™s all in.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Place the inner cap in place and then twist the wand on tightly. Viola! *Homemade mascara!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Snuffalump (Jan 10, 2013)

*[SIZE=medium]What youâ€™ll need:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]First, measure the volume of your mascara tube by filling it full of water and emptying it into a dish. 2/3 of that amount is what your tube wil hold well. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]So, that's how much coconut oil you'll want to pour into a dish. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Break open an activated charcoal capsule and mix it into the coconut oil with a paintbrush. Keep adding charcoal until the mascara is your perfect shade. Keep in mind that once it's black, if you keep adding, your mascara will turn gritty.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Keep mixing, until you're happy with the texture.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pour into a small plastic bag, pushing the mixture down to one corner. Then cut a very small hole in the opposite corner of the bag.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Fold the corner with the cut whole until you have a small tip that you can push into the empty mascara tube. Make sure the tip goes far enough into the tube or youâ€™ll have a big mess on your hands![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Keep the small-hole-end securely in the tube. Begin pressing the mascara mixture toward the tube. Donâ€™t move too quickly or it will come out and youâ€™ll have mess to deal with. (I highly recommend doing this with a paper towel or napkin underneath.) Keep moving the mixture into the tube until itâ€™s all in.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Place the inner cap in place and then twist the wand on tightly. Viola! *Homemade mascara!*[/SIZE]


----------

